# Ponies died in a yard fire - Sandiacre



## RuthnMeg (19 December 2010)

Not sure if this has been done already, but apparently 2 ponies have died in a yard arson fire attack early this morning. Very sad. Poor ponies and poor owners.


----------



## titch (19 December 2010)

Very sad for all involved, I can't imagine how the owners must be feeling.  Sick sick person who did it, my heart goes out to all involved.

A bit close for comfort, espcially after the speedy beet incident in Draycott recently too.

RIP ponies xxx


----------



## Mickeymoo (19 December 2010)

Yes, it was at Stoney Clouds farm - not sure which one that is.  Ponies were trapped in the stables. 

RIP ponies.  Huggs to poor owners.


----------



## FairyLights (20 December 2010)

Is this confirmed as arson or could it be something else like an electrical fault? RIP poor ponies.


----------



## titch (20 December 2010)

Notjustforxmas said:



			Is this confirmed as arson or could it be something else like an electrical fault? RIP poor ponies.
		
Click to expand...

The police are treating it as arson, although not 100% confirmed (or wasn't yesterday when I was told about it)     Sick sick people if it is.


----------



## connemaraponies (20 December 2010)

how can anyone do this, poor ponies, and owners


----------



## doris2008 (20 December 2010)

Where did this happen? I live a mile or two away from the draycott incident.

ETA - sorry ignore me Just seen Sandiacre. :-( Scary.


----------



## king_of_diamonds (20 December 2010)

There are some sick b***ards in the world. I feel for the owners. Hope they catch whoever did it and throw away the key when they lock them up!


----------



## millhouse (20 December 2010)

How awful.  RIP dear ponies, and God bless.


----------



## Cuffey (21 December 2010)

http://www.thisisnottingham.co.uk/news/Horses-killed-blaze/article-3022882-detail/article.html

Apparently this is same area as pony was fed dry beet pulp and died

So please anyone in this area vary your timetable and visit your horses at unexpected times etc

There are some sick individuals in this world


----------



## Godknows (21 December 2010)

Thanks for that Cuffey I haven't seen this on the News?  Poor horses and owners


----------



## titch (21 December 2010)

Cuffey said:



http://www.thisisnottingham.co.uk/news/Horses-killed-blaze/article-3022882-detail/article.html

Apparently this is same area as pony was fed dry beet pulp and died

So please anyone in this area vary your timetable and visit your horses at unexpected times etc
		
Click to expand...

Both of these incidents are within 5 minutes of where I keep my horses, very worrying.

I just hope they catch the sick people who did it and give them what they deserve


----------



## baileymoo (21 December 2010)

This was my friends yard, sadly it was her horse that was one of two killed. Utterly devastating, what is the world coming to? She had to go collect her horses stuff yesterday, I cannot imagine how hard it must have been for her. Sick sick people. R.I.P Rory and Jack.


----------



## Tinseltoes (22 December 2010)

Thats so\ sad to hear.RIP ponies.


----------



## qwertyuiop (22 December 2010)

Interestingly this has only just appeared on the BBC website. Nice to see that they are up to date with events!


----------



## kick-ass (25 December 2010)

the people that did this needs to be in a room with me, They would not leave- and i am sure alot of people would agree.


----------



## Serenity087 (25 December 2010)

Poor little mites.  Fire is my greatest fear, more so than colic or broken legs!

RIP little ponies.


----------



## maletto (25 December 2010)

baileymoo said:



			This was my friends yard, sadly it was her horse that was one of two killed. Utterly devastating, what is the world coming to? She had to go collect her horses stuff yesterday, I cannot imagine how hard it must have been for her. Sick sick people. R.I.P Rory and Jack.
		
Click to expand...

good grief. how awful. condolences to your poor friend, I cannot imagine how awful that must have been for her. 

RIP Rory & Jack


----------



## thinlizzy (28 December 2010)

how awful so horrible your worst nightmare


----------

